# --- Amir Khan vs Devon Alexander --- Fight Review/Scorecards/Pics



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Did quite a few of these on ESB - First thread on Here, these ratings are only my opinion, post how you would rate them.

*My ratings* - Khan, Alexander

*Technical Ability *- 6, 7, Khan has a good jab and right hand, on top of that he's got very good body shots, but mostly limited to the outside. Alexander in my opinion has a better technique, he can fight more efficiently on the middle and on the inside (and better clincher...), Khan may hold the advantage in technique on the outside, but overall I would edge Alexander, neither are elite level in terms of technique but both are very capable, Khan has been improving under virgil and has moved his head off the centre to become more elusive to his opponents. - *Alexander *

*Defence *- 6, 7.5, Khan has a bad gaurds up defence, which is open to uppercuts and wide punches as Maidana/Peterson/Diaz... all demonstrated, however as evident in the Callazo fight Hunter is drilling it out of him, so we might see less of Khan just cover up and sit there, but for the most part his defence is movement and this allows him to get away without being hit as often, He's implenting a lot more clinching, which whilst not everyone likes, avoids him having tear ups and exchanges. As for Alexander, Porter hit him quite a few time, but that porter didn't look like the porter i've been following for his career... He generally has a good defence, he slips punches well and he also uses movement to get out of range, on top of that he clinches, and he clinches, and then he clinches some more - regardless he doesn't get beaten up or take that bad of damage during his fights - *Alexander *
*
Offence *- 8, 5, I think Khan's one of the most effective offensive fighters currently when on the outside, he has decent power and fast hands and often overwhelms his opponents with sheer volume - he definitely goes for more quantity that quality, but it is effective against most, he also digs well to the body, but my belief is that he doesn't go down to his body often due to his shaky chin. This is where alexander lets himself down, not because of he cant do it, sometimes it looks like he wont do it, and thats throw punches, he far too often looks like he is reluctant to let his hands go, whilst most of the time he does he throws arm punches, when he sits down he can punch, but similar to Khan he chooses to go for arm punches instead of quality punches, whilst Khan makes it up by the amount he throws, DV doesn't - *Khan *

*Footwork* - 7, 6.5, I think Khans footwork is a bit underrated when he uses it like he should (not holding ground and trading in the pocket) overall he's got Fast footwork but lacks good technique, as evident in him being often closed down when has walked into the ropes, but when he is in his Rhythm he has good footwork. Whilst alexander's footwork is not as fast, but he has slightly better technique, and in terms of effectiveness is very similar, however khan the way I see it close the ring off better than DV, hence the slight advantage, but I wont argue with anyone who sees this part slightly differently - *Khan *

*Accuracy *- 6.5, 6, Khan as mentioned above goes for quantity rather than qaulity most of the time - as a result his accuracy does seem to suffer. Alexander is a weird one, because he isn't consistent, against bradley he seemed to land a decent amount, but against Maidana - Khan was far more accurate, Alexander often doesn't land punches because he is reluctant to commit to those punches, so he goes for something that looks good rather than landing them - *Khan *edges this for me. 
*
Power *- 6.5, 5.5, When AK sits down on his punches he has good power his constant movement means that he often throws punches without full power behind them, and he has some mean body shots, and whilst not KO power, he does often stun his opponents with arm punches and often gets respect, Diaz/Peterson both said they were surprised by Khans power, and Maidana said he was still feeling that body shot in the post fight conference - so for me his body shots raise his rating from a 5.5/6 to a 6.5. Alexander never sits down on his punches, when he does, he can hurt people, he stunned Maidana, and the granite chinned Karrass - but he rarely does sit down on his punches, even less than Khan - *Khan *

*Speed *- 10, 9, Khan in my opinion top 3 P4P fastest hands currently, whilst a Mayweather may get off quicker, because of high ring IQ, in terms of pure speed AK is hard to beat. Roach + sparring partners have both said in the past he has faster hands than Pacquiao. Danny Garcia said he thought someone else got in the ring and started hitting him. Alexander is also very fast and people tend to forget that, when he does let his hands go, he can be a blur, so two very fast fighters but for Me *Khan *Edges it.

*Versatility *- 6, 6, Khan is able to both box and run and also put pressure on. He boxed beautifully behind the jab vs Mallinaggi/Kotelnyk and was able to be more aggressive against judah and maidana, to earn there respect, but he does only fight on the outside and tries in the middle... although in he last fight he did show some inside game. Whilst Devon can't change style and tempo like Khan, he is more able to fight on the inside, so that bumps it up for me, eventhough DV only ever boxes and moves. - *Even *

*Stamina *- 8, 7, Seems to sometimes tire in the mid rounds and his speed reduces but he is able to find a seconds wind. For the amount of movement he has and the quantity he throws, he still makes the full 12 easily, Alexander is the same, but he has a lower work rate, hence, the lower rating - *Khan *
*
Heart *- 9, 5, never see him quitting - he went through hell as a young fighter vs Maidana but still stayed up. Micky Ward also stated khan has a great fighting heart, no one can deny, the man does have heart, kept getting up vs Garcia and wanted to fight on, Alexander hasn't shown poor heart since Bradley, but no can still forget that, I wouldn't say he has no heart, but not a Khan Heart - *Khan *

*Chin *- 5, 8.5, For Khan I expect low scores here on the majority-but although he's been dropped 8 times He has often done so against massive punches, 3 came against Garcia after he didnt recover from the first and 2 against prescott where he couldn't recover - and I actually do believe he was weight drained and top heavy, Khans chin is inconsistent. Alexander, now He has a chin, Mathysse with a flush shot could only manage a flash KD, Maidana couldn't hurt him (although couldn't really land), Porter hit him flush quite a few times whilst he hurt him, could never put him down - *Alexander *hands down

*Physical Attributes* - 8, 7, this isn't just how he measures up on tape, this is how he uses his height and reach advantages - for example P Williams on paper has great pysical attributes but he never used those advantages hence he wouldn't be ranked that highly. Khan has a good long reach stand at about 5' 9'' (from people who've met him) and when he is in good form uses it well and uses his speed along with it to box well, Alexander he is a good outside fighter also, he also uses his speed, to throw and get out of there. 
* 
Overall* - Khan 7, Alexander 7

*Prediction *- Whilst Not going to be a brawl, I expect a good boxing match up with few clinches, but also good speed on show, I expect Khan will miss quite often in the middle rounds, but once he starts landing he is going to outwork DV, Alexander will counter well and at times will do the cleaner work, but his low workrate, will start costing him rounds, in the second half of the fight, whilst I do think He will do well in the final couple of rounds, he will have have to catch up on the cards and I don't see him Doing it. *

Khan to win 116-112 in a close but clear fight. *

Some attributes are missing though such as Cut/Swelling resistance and Corner - But I thought I'll Keep it at 12.


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Khan should win simple as that. Alexander is jsut exactly the kind of fighter he performs well against. it may look like the Judah fight but go the distance


----------



## OttkeRuiz (Jun 5, 2013)

Go back to ESB bitch!


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

OttkeRuiz said:


> Go back to ESB bitch!


You should go Suck a Dick


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

It all depends on Khan replicating a similar fight plan to how he boxed Collazo. i think Khans quality of punches has improved under Hunter, he no longer throws those crazy combos n relies more on pot shotting and throwing 1-2s limiting the chances of being countered. The fact that Devon likes to fight on the outside will suit Khan n gives him the chance to keep it range. Good point about Devon throwing arm punches, if he's to get the win he needs to sit down on his punches more like he did against Karass. 

I think giving Alexander a 5 for his heart is harsh. Alexander did quit against Bradley but hes shown that was a one off n has redeemed himself to me in the Matty n Porter fight where he showed he's got grit n heart. He caught a beating of Porter n stayed in there for the twelve n never bitched out once or got discouraged.


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

AzarZ said:


> It all depends on Khan replicating a similar fight plan to how he boxed Collazo. i think Khans quality of punches has improved under Hunter, he no longer throws those crazy combos n relies more on pot shotting and throwing 1-2s limiting the chances of being countered. The fact that Devon likes to fight on the outside will suit Khan n gives him the chance to keep it range. Good point about Devon throwing arm punches, if he's to get the win he needs to sit down on his punches more like he did against Karass.
> 
> *I think giving Alexander a 5 for his heart is harsh. Alexander did quit against Bradley but hes shown that was a one off n has redeemed himself to me in the Matty n Porter fight where he showed he's got grit n heart. He caught a beating of Porter n stayed in there for the twelve n never bitched out once or got discouraged*.


That is true, but also he looked like he wanted a way out after the cut in the maidana fight eventhough he dominated, maybe a 6, what do you think of the rest of the ratings


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

i dont know about ratings other than the fact that there is no way that khan should be a -250 against any 147 in his prime

the problem is his weak punch resistance coupled with his balls of steel and big heart and bravado which is a recipe for disaster

with very careful matchmaking and high fight IQ amir couldve had a career similar to david haye but thats not in the cards for amir khan

too bad if he loses to devon which i believe is going to be the case.

he wouldve been an incredible +500 dog against what is left of the faded version of floyd mayweather


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

quincy k said:


> i dont know about ratings other than the fact that there is no way that khan should be a -250 against any 147 in his prime
> 
> the problem is his weak punch resistance coupled with his balls of steel and big heart and bravado which is a recipe for disaster
> 
> ...


Can you put these in fractions, I can't figure out odds that are like this - they don't really ever put them like this in the UK.

Khan if he retires today, still had a decent career, fought like 10 one time world champions, 8 title fights, 2 time, unified LWW champion


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Khan's footwork puts him in danger, not because his technique is bad, but because his ring IQ is so low.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Khan's footwork puts him in danger, not because his technique is bad, but because his ring IQ is so low.


yea. it's not his chin, but his low ring iq and poor instincts


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

SJS20 said:


> Khan's footwork puts him in danger, not because his technique is bad, but because his ring IQ is so low.


He often loses balance, thats a technical issue that puts him in trouble, on top of that he does have terrible ring IQ


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

KO-KING said:


> Can you put these in fractions, I can't figure out odds that are like this - they don't really ever put them like this in the UK.
> 
> Khan if he retires today, still had a decent career, fought like 10 one time world champions, 8 title fights, 2 time, unified LWW champion


http://oddsconverter.co.uk/

khans great offense often over came his weak punch resistance in many fights but i dont think that is going to be the case at 147.

i think a guy like alexander is going to walk through amir and then khan will have to fight off the back foot which in all likelihood is not going to end well for him.

i really liked his chances against floyd.


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

I dont think his chin is that bad, that it cant stand up to any pressure, more like maintained constant pressure, not sure DV can do that.

As for Floyd, I think a 2011 Khan vs Judah, could have given this floyd trouble, but still Floyd would have taken that fight in my opinion, in terms of this Khan I'll probably have it about 117-111/116-112 Floyd


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

AMIR KHAN VS. DEVON ALEXANDER PRESS CONFERENCE


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Kenny Porter on the fight - '50/50 fight'






Mayweather Boxing club


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Devon Alexander is just too inconsistent.

If the best Devon shows up, Khan gets stopped.

If the Devon shows up that really does not look interested, Khan might win a decision.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Khan *SHOULD* win. Alexander is a bit tougher of a fight than Guerrero, in my opinion, but Khan still should be able to get past either fighter. This fight will definitely be Khan's coming out party. Most likely he gets a Mayweather fight after this.


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Khans Top 15






Garcia fight should have been in the top 5/6, that was an excellent brawl


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Mr Magic said:


> Devon Alexander is just too *inconsistent.*
> 
> If the best Devon shows up, Khan gets stopped.
> 
> If the Devon shows up that really does not look interested, Khan might win a decision.


Same can be said about Khan


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

I got Khan outworking Alexander in a pretty dull fight.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

KO-KING said:


> Khans Top 15
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Khan is a G, Excitement guaranteed.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

two inconsistent fighters that keeps falling short from being A list fighters.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Mushin said:


> I got Khan outworking Alexander in a pretty dull fight.


well Khan is never in a bad fight, while Devon always is... Yeah I can see 12 rounds of Alexander yelling while throwing jabs from 10 feet away, while Khan outworks him. Devon's got the ability to win, but he's a little bit like Zab Judah and has trouble letting his hands go when things aren't going 100 pcent his way. interesting fight, with major risk of disapointment.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

Now Hunter has had time to improve khan, i think alexander will have a rude awakening. I can see Khan possibly stopping Alexander after Alexander has no response to Khan's flurries.


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanatos said:


> Now Hunter has had time to improve khan, i think alexander will have a rude awakening. I can see Khan possibly stopping Alexander after Alexander has no response to Khan's flurries.


atsch


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanatos said:


> Now Hunter has had time to improve khan, i think alexander will have a rude awakening. I can see Khan possibly stopping Alexander after Alexander has no response to Khan's flurries.


He went 36 rounds with Porter/Mathysse/Maidana - combined they only managed 1 flash KD, and Khans going to stop him?


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

KO-KING said:


> He went 36 rounds with Porter/Mathysse/Maidana - combined they only managed 1 flash KD, and Khans going to stop him?


It's written in the stars. Khan will show him up and outclass him just like he did to malignaggi, devon is shot.


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

How good would Khan be with a solid chin?


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanatos said:


> It's written in the stars. Khan will show him up and outclass him just like he did to malignaggi, devon is shot.


How is Alexander shot, he looked good in his last fight


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanatos said:


> It's written in the stars. Khan will show him up and outclass him just like he did to malignaggi, devon is shot.


If anyone is getting stopped, it will be Khan.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Khan looking strong, motivated and confident. This is the end of Devon from what I see.


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Kevin Cunningham on the fight


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

yeah ill be very surprised if Khan manages to stop him, Alexander is a tough bastard all things considered


----------



## hamas (Jun 5, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> yeah ill be very surprised if Khan manages to stop him, Alexander is a tough bastard all things considered


I think he can if he drops that left hook to the body. Mind you alexander took some helacious straights to the midsection


----------



## hamas (Jun 5, 2013)

from mattheysse


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Good thread and a good read, i think Khan takes a close decision, hes prepared to dig deeper when it matters which will be important in an even looking fight like this.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

One week left :ibutt


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

AzarZ said:


> One week left :ibutt


:bbb

Khan Ring Life


----------



## SpeedKills (Dec 3, 2014)

BoxingBelle prediction


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

KO-KING said:


> :bbb
> 
> Khan Ring Life


Yeah cool vid. HBO ring life is much better than the sho version. showtime need to do it with more fighters n make the vids longer, enjoyed the one they made on Thurman though.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

i have no idea why amir is a -250 in vegas in a pick em fight


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Thurman - I'm a fighter






--------------------------------------------------






:rofl Khan strolling around in a juba at the doctors


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

quincy k said:


> i have no idea why amir is a -250 in vegas in a pick em fight


am suprised at how one sided the poll is so far

@AzarZ Thanks for the video contributions man, adds to the thread :bbb


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

I hope Khan loses for several reasons, but I'm not sure Alexander has enough aggression to beat Khan. I don't think it'll be a classic one for the neutrals, that's for sure


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

KO-KING said:


> am suprised at how one sided the poll is so far


Since Khan has been mentioned as a likely opponent of you know, many have now elevated him to elite status


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> i dont know about ratings other than the fact that there is no way that khan should be a -250 against any 147 in his prime
> 
> the problem is his weak punch resistance coupled with his balls of steel and big heart and bravado which is a recipe for disaster
> 
> ...


why do u say that? i think khan's gonna win. he's gonna stay on the outside and tie up when things get too hot. alexander doesnt really have much power.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

i think khan's going to win because, ultimately, he wants it more. the possibility of a khan-mayweather fight is very real. khan's going to do whatever it takes to win. he's going to be in superb shape (as always) and he's going to fight a very disciplined fight. no way he loses to the likes of alexander.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> why do u say that? i think khan's gonna win. he's gonna stay on the outside and tie up when things get too hot. alexander doesnt really have much power.


alexander is a legit 147 and khan beating a gatekeeper collazo means nothing

i think amir is going to get broken down once he realizes that he cant hurt devon and alexander starts walking him down into the corners

there is no way you can lay -250 on an unproven guy coming up in weight with poor punch resistance and low fight iq against any legit 147 in his prime


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

In my dream last night, the fans booed every round and Devon won by SD.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> alexander is a legit 147 and khan beating a gatekeeper collazo means nothing
> 
> i think amir is going to get broken down once he realizes that he cant hurt devon and alexander starts walking him down into the corners
> 
> there is no way you can lay -250 on an unproven guy coming up in weight with poor punch resistance and low fight iq against any legit 147 in his prime


khan's going to be moving a lot, bro. he'll prepare for that specifically. he'll hit alexander and move. collazo tried walking khan down and it didnt work. khan will be even more disciplined this time around. unless alexander catches khan with 4 or 5 good shots, i just can't see him winning. even if alexander hurts khan, i expect khan to run until his legs are back under him.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> khan's going to be moving a lot, bro. he'll prepare for that specifically. he'll hit alexander and move. collazo tried walking khan down and it didnt work. khan will be even more disciplined this time around. unless alexander catches khan with 4 or 5 good shots, i just can't see him winning. even if alexander hurts khan, i expect khan to run until his legs are back under him.


it might be a mistake but im not even taking the collazo fight into consideration. for some unknown reason luis kept his hands low maybe thinking that amir couldnt hurt him ala mayorga/tito. by the time he figured out that he fuked up it was too late.

i think devon is going to stand in the middle of the ring and trade with khan and eventually hell be the stronger man and start walking him down

i would bet on khan all day at +500 against mayweather but no way am i ever giving up -250 at 147 with his punch resistance.

both bradley and porter beat him down


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> it might be a mistake but im not even taking the collazo fight into consideration. for some unknown reason luis kept his hands low maybe thinking that amir couldnt hurt him ala mayorga/tito. by the time he figured out that he fuked up it was too late.
> 
> i think devon is going to stand in the middle of the ring and *trade with khan* and eventually hell be the stronger man and start walking him down
> 
> ...


thats the thing though. khan's not gonna trade with him. no way in hell.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> thats the thing though. khan's not gonna trade with him. no way in hell.


amir khan trades with everybody.

thats why he has such a great fan base, me included

and even if he tries to exchange and escape, devon is going to pursue the fight. he knows that his best path to victory is to bring the fight in close and gladly trade two of his punches to three of khans in the beginning of the fight. alexander has very good footwork and an excellent chin

after amir tires from absorbing the punishment somewhere in the seventh or eighth round then it will be one for one. normally i would live bet this fight as i think khan will win the first three rounds but with amirs atrocious punch resistance he could get knocked down early and devon will immediately become the favorite and all value will be lost. hes been knocked down within the first four rounds three times in his career.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

El-Terrible said:


> Since Khan has been mentioned as a likely opponent of you know, many have now elevated him to elite status


dang every post you make seems to relate to Mayweather.


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Trash Bags said:


> i think khan's going to win because, ultimately, he wants it more. *the possibility of a khan-mayweather* fight is very real. khan's going to do whatever it takes to win. he's going to be in superb shape (as always) and he's going to fight a very disciplined fight. no way he loses to the likes of alexander.


He overlooks fighters because of this very reason


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

KO-KING said:


> He overlooks fighters because of this very reason


True but with Virgil being a vocal presence in his corner he'll have his head screwed on, he was saying the same stuff before his fight with Collazo n that fight was his best performance to date.


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

AzarZ said:


> True but with Virgil being a vocal presence in his corner he'll have his head screwed on, he was saying the same stuff before his fight with Collazo n that fight was his best performance to date.


I dont know about his best performance, ill have Maidana, Judah, Kotelnyk (considering his age) above it


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Ricky Hatton on the fight


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Macklin, Nelson on Khan vs alexander and a potential Khan v Floyd


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Excellent breakdown @KO-KING and I agree that on paper, Khan should win this fight, especially if he's able to keep it on the outside. But both of these guys can be inconsistent. I think Alexander's footwork is better than Khan's as he keeps himself either inside or out of range and rarely gets caught in between.

Yesterday I was leaning towards taking Alexander at +185, but today I'm thinking I'll leave my money where it is, my pocket, and not bet on this one.


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

JeffJoiner said:


> Excellent breakdown @*KO-KING* and I agree that on paper, Khan should win this fight, especially if he's able to keep it on the outside. But both of these guys can be inconsistent. I think Alexander's footwork is better than Khan's as he keeps himself either inside or out of range and rarely gets caught in between.
> 
> Yesterday I was leaning towards taking Alexander at +185, but today I'm thinking I'll leave my money where it is, my pocket, and not bet on this one.


Thanks

I think Khan if he comes focused can make it into a easy fight, Khan on His day can be elite, just lacks any focus, the same can be said about alexander, but even when Alexander is on his day, his workrate does still stay low - real 50/50 fight, I edge khan though, simply because you have to go with the guy with the bigger balls in a 50/50 fight


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

30k ($50K) Shorts


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

I predict a lot of speed and no skill on display. If you like mindless pitty-pat this fight is for you.


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## SpeedKills (Dec 3, 2014)

Hope Khan beats Alexander, so that all the hate he's getting stops for a while.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

KO-KING said:


> Thanks
> 
> I think Khan if he comes focused can make it into a easy fight, Khan on His day can be elite, just lacks any focus, the same can be said about alexander, but even when Alexander is on his day, his workrate does still stay low - real 50/50 fight, I edge khan though, simply because you have to go with the guy with the bigger balls in a 50/50 fight


i think somewhat the opposite.

you have to go with the guy with the better chin in a 50/50 fight especially when you are getting +money

devon was still able to get off 630 punches against the swarming porter who i think would just manhandle amir.

and khan was only able to throw 600 against diaz


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Khan can always get clipped, and its going to be game over, even with Devon who isn't a big puncher.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

KO-KING said:


> Thanks
> 
> I think Khan if he comes focused can make it into a easy fight, Khan on His day can be elite, just lacks any focus, the same can be said about alexander, but even when Alexander is on his day, his workrate does still stay low - real 50/50 fight, I edge khan though, simply because you have to go with the guy with the bigger balls in a 50/50 fight


I tend to go with the guy with the higher work rate in a 50/50 fight. Judges give so many close rounds to the guy viewed to be "making the fight" even if he's not that accurate or doing that much damage. Khan could win several rounds with his jab.


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

JeffJoiner said:


> I tend to go with the guy with the higher work rate in a 50/50 fight. Judges give so many close rounds to the guy viewed to be "making the fight" even if he's not that accurate or doing that much damage. Khan could win several rounds with his jab.


Yeah, thats can be a deciding factor in the fight, Alexander often seems rather reluctant to throw at times, never really seen him tired, so he could in my opinion, physically be able to match khan for workrate


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Khan never done calf raises before


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

mishima said:


> Khan never done calf raises before


Khan has a huge tendancy to just blow up and become top heavy, did it in his LW days, did it with McCloskey, did it with Garcia - reduces his ability to take a punch in my opinion, hopefully he isnt doing that now for alexander fight, his upper body looks quite big in the video


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't know how i can stay married seeing that every day. kudos khan!


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

It's Too Big said:


> I don't know* how i can stay married seeing that every day. *kudos khan!


Knowing Khan...


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

I Cant be the only one to think Khans looking quite big in terms of upper body


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

he does look big, i hope that it doesn't affect him negatively.


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Khan on Alexander Fight

"Its a dangerous fight"

http://www.boxingscene.com/forums/showthread.php?t=661226


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Alexander on Khan ('s chin)

http://www.boxingscene.com/alexander-on-khan-if-you-not-born-with-chin--85210


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

To me, it seems as though devon isn't confident for this fight. From the interviews i've seen, something seems off about him and he seems to be talking a lot without truly believing what he's saying. Devon knows that this is a big step up for him and he's the underdog, i think we'll see another quit job from him this weekend.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanatos said:


> To me, it seems as though devon isn't confident for this fight. From the interviews i've seen, something seems off about him and he seems to be talking a lot without truly believing what he's saying. Devon knows that this is a big step up for him and he's the underdog, i think we'll see another quit job from him this weekend.


devon just fought ring magazine number 6 welterweight porter and has already fought number 2 welterweight bradley and ud maidana who amir went life and death with

how in the world is khan a big step up?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

quincy k said:


> devon just fought ring magazine number 6 welterweight porter and has already fought number 2 welterweight bradley and ud maidana who amir went life and death with
> 
> how in the world is khan a big step up?


and he fought Tim, who is an elite fighter


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> and he fought Tim, who is an elite fighter


i mentioned tim as bradley. and i didnt even reference matthysse or a prime junior witter

i have no idea how anyone can say that an unproven 147 khan is a step up from timothy bradley, the same amir who was recently dropped by former lw diaz two fights ago who has never kd a ranked 140 or 147 opponent in his career


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

quincy k said:


> i mentioned tim as bradley. and i didnt even reference matthysse or a prime junior witter
> 
> i have no idea how anyone can say that an unproven 147 khan is a step up from timothy bradley, the same amir who was recently dropped by former lw diaz two fights ago who has never kd a ranked 140 or 147 opponent in his career


I don't think this is a step up for either fighter, together they have fought like 20 one time World Champions, they both have stellar resumes, but both have been B+ fighters, the winner for me, jumps to the A band, with the likes of Bradley (PBF/Pac are A+... How ever you want to see it), I always thought Khan vs Bradley would be dead even fight, but bradley unlike Khan has focus and barring Provodkinov fight - he comes in with full attention and a gameplan.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

devon has two quality 147 fights(top ranked opponents) whereas khan has zero

amir khan is completely unproven at 147...this coming from a guy with suspect punch resistance at 140

lmao alexander is taking a step up here when it is actually the contrary


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

almost everybody thinks Khan wins. This should help motivate Devon if anything. I still stand by my prediction that the fans will boo after almost every round (hope i'm wrong and one of them makes it entertaining by getting dropped/hurt/stopped). the winner of this fight won't get Floyd.


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

quincy k said:


> devon has two quality 147 fights(top ranked opponents) whereas khan has zero
> 
> amir khan is completely unproven at 147...this coming from a guy with suspect punch resistance at 140
> 
> lmao alexander is taking a step up here when it is actually the contrary


Callazo was a decent gatekeeper, that is very awkward, so he isn't completely unproven at 147, so I don't quite see it as Khan stepping up, as neither really hold any size advantage, so not really Khan vs a 147 fighter..


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Khan is fast enough and competent enough to neutralize Devon. I am rooting for Alexander but I think the "new" Khan is good enough to beat him. 
8-4 UD.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

KO-KING said:


> Khan has a huge tendancy to just blow up and become top heavy, did it in his LW days, did it with McCloskey, did it with Garcia - reduces his ability to take a punch in my opinion, hopefully he isnt doing that now for alexander fight, his upper body looks quite big in the video


​Ariza tried to correct that:

Ariza revealed to Telegraph Sport: â€œAmir has changed drastically in physical terms over two years working together. Now he looks like a fully-fledged athlete. Weâ€™ve been reconstructing him from the ground up, and he is nearly the finished product.

â€œWhen he first came to the Wild Card [Gym], his legs were weak and his balance was all over the place. He was too big in the upper body. We distributed so much of that body weight to his legs. At first, we concentrated more on speed work, footwork, fitness training and a lot of strength and conditioning.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ot...riza-reveals-the-Britons-training-regime.html

Against Collazo he seemed top heavy


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

KO-KING said:


> Callazo was a decent gatekeeper, that is very awkward, so he isn't completely unproven at 147, so I don't quite see it as Khan stepping up, as neither really hold any size advantage, so not really Khan vs a 147 fighter..


the prime collazo i remember is the one that lost 10 rounds against mosley when given the opportunity

and i have no idea why luis insisted on fighting with his hands down letting khan take free shots at him in hopes of koing him with one punch

this was one of the worst fight plans ive seen in recent memory next to dumfuk berto incorporating the shoulder roll for the first time in a title fight against rg

i dont use the collazo fight nor do i use the berto fight when handicapping khan and rg.

you cant hope for the same stupidity from another fighter in hopes for the same results

the chances of proven 147 devon keeping his hands down and allowing khan free shots is zero


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Khan on potential 154 move (maybe once he gets KO'd at 147...)

http://www.boxingscene.com/amir-khan-see-potential-move-154-pounds--85225


----------



## SpeedKills (Dec 3, 2014)

Hope Khan wins. Never been this excited for a fight in a while.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

SpeedKills said:


> Hope Khan wins. Never been this excited for a fight in a while.


Man I've been waiting for this fight for around 4 years.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Live weigh In Streaming






5 hours from now


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I think Khan might make Alexander quit. I really think Khan will win, though.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Alexander wins this fight...


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

KO-KING said:


> Live weigh In Streaming
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weigh in for Main Event Live Now


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Devon Alexander - 147, Looks Great 

Amir Khan - 147, Very top heavy, more than what he looked like vs Callazo, more top heavy now, massive chest...

Looks like the Khan that fought Prescott, Mccloskey, Garcia


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

> @danrafaelespn
> 
> Thurman calling out Floyd again. 'It's not like he'll knock me out. Who does he knock out?' #boxing #KhanAlexander


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Khan with slight height advantage, DV listed at 5'8.5'' same as khan, looks about .5/1 inch height difference


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Thurman - 146

Bundu - 146.5


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Mares - 127

Ramirez - 131 - he has 2 hours to lose his excess weight - or fine or possiblility of fight being canceled



Charlo - 154

Bottai - 154


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Khan still too top heavy but both look in great shape.


----------



## DudeGuyMan (Jul 24, 2012)

All I remember Alexander for is stinking out the universe against Bradley, and all I remember Khan for is having a glass jaw.

Yawn.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Khan is an idiot with all this 'I am going to look so good the fans will demand Mayweather fight me'... Who ever looks good against Alexander. the guy ruins every fight. This is why he is deluded in thinking he ever has a chance to fight Mayweather because nobody would ever pay for it. It is impossible to look good against him. Now Khan's mouth has set himself an un-achievable goal.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

TeddyL said:


> Khan is an idiot with all this 'I am going to look so good the fans will demand Mayweather fight me'... Who ever looks good against Alexander. the guy ruins every fight. This is why he is deluded in thinking he ever has a chance to fight Mayweather because nobody would ever pay for it. It is impossible to look good against him. Now Khan's mouth has set himself an un-achievable goal.


Shawn Porter...


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Khan should win this fight on points


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> Shawn Porter...


That is an exception. That was not a normal Alexander fight. I don't know what was going on in his head to fight like that. I think he took him too lightly given Porters prior performances were anything but spectacular, and he has admitted himself he took risks and threw away the gameplan thinking he would somehow be in with a chance to land Mayweather.

In this fight we will see a return to the awful Alexander.

It's going 12 rounds. Hard to say which way. I would probably favor Khan as his hand speed always makes things look impressive to the judges, and he will probably be doing most of the aggression too.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Wasnt Spence suppossed to fight a decent opponent on this card? Or was it on another card? Now he fights some mexican light welterweight?


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

AzarZ said:


> Khan still too top heavy but both look in great shape.


Khans too top heavy, don't get why he keeps doing this, he was best with Ariza




























Thurman - Bundu


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Wasnt Spence suppossed to fight a decent opponent on this card? Or was it on another card? Now he fights some mexican light welterweight?


I remember reading he was going to fight Lopez in December, must have been cancelled.


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Damn Khan ahead on the poll by 24-12 

after 36 votes, would have guessed something like 21-15 Khan


----------



## miniq (Jul 12, 2013)

Nothing Khan can do about bieng top heavy...it's the way he's built. Like Ortiz & Berto etc.

Judah 2011 at 140 was his prime physique.

I'm wary about the guy he trains with though (tony brady) seen the size of him lol...


----------



## randomwalk (Jul 13, 2013)

I think Khan UD. I feel like both these guys rely on speed and have low ring iqs. I think Khan is faster and like the Porter fight DA won't be able to adjust and get frustrated. Devon's only chance is a KO ... which I give 10-20% chance.


----------



## BrotherMouzone (Oct 28, 2014)

Here's my prefight analysis and prediction for the Khan/Alexander fight: http://masterclassboxing.blogspot.com/2014/12/khan-vs-alexander-prefight-analysis-and.html


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Khan Giving Back


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

BrotherMouzone said:


> Here's my prefight analysis and prediction for the Khan/Alexander fight: http://masterclassboxing.blogspot.com/2014/12/khan-vs-alexander-prefight-analysis-and.html


:bbb Thanks for the input

Summarising points

This is an intriguing fight as it is a battle between two very good, highly regarded boxers who very early in their careers reached the cusp of greatness but weren't able to break through into the ranks of the elite. Both Khan and Alexander have had setbacks in their careers but a win here could put one of them back on track to being considered one of the top pound-for-pound fighters in the world. Both fighters are aware there's a lot at stake; the winner of this fight would also be widely considered the most likely next opponent for Floyd Mayweather next year if Mayweather's negotiations with Manny Pacquiao don't work out.

Despite being an over 2 to 1 underdog, Alexander does have a real shot to win this fight. Even in his two losses, Alexander has always been competitive. Alexander is a very intelligent, disciplined with some top-level skills who should have success in spots landing his quick right hand and short combination punches vs. the defensively flawed Khan. Although Devon is not a pressure fighter by nature, if he can impose his physical strength and rough Khan up on the inside, this fight will be a lot closer than people think - to the point where I wouldn't be surprised if Devon pulled off the upset. And Devon does have underrated power to compliment his good hand speed; Khan has suffered TKO/KO losses to much slower fighters than Alexander so if Devon loads up and clips Khan flush with one of his quick right uppercuts or hooks a stoppage is certainly conceivable given Khan's unreliable chin.

There are good reasons to side with Alexander but I think Khan's speed will carry him to a clear victory on tonight's fight. Alexander is also a speedy fighter for sure but Khan is a level faster; I believe Khan will be successful in using his speed to get his punches off before Devon can land his. Devon does have one of the better chins in boxing but he's not the best fighters defensively; I expect Khan to land his long jab and patented combination punches consistently throughout the 12-round fight. Devon may catch Khan occasionally on counter punches but he doesn't have the power or the inside fighting skill to apply the pressure to Khan that's led to all his previous losses. I see this fight going the distance in a clear but competitive unanimous decision victory for Khan. If Khan looks impressive in this fight, it would give me even more reason to believe his speed and volume punching would give even Floyd Mayweather serious problems if they were to fight next year (which would be likely if the Pacquiao fight doesn't get made).


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Whats everyones final predictions


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

KO-KING said:


> Whats everyones final predictions


Devon by slick black dick..


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

My initial thoughts were that Khan would win it on points due to the fact he will be the faster of the two and the aggressor - which the judges will score.

But the more i think the more I lean towards less certainty. Alexander is the better boxer. He certainly isn't as quick, but he's better. The problem for him is Khan's hand speed is almost unrivaled in the sport. He doesn't need to always be the better boxer to win - as evidenced by the Diaz fight. 

Prediction: If Alexander can adjust to Khan's speed within the first four/five rounds, he wins it on points. Failing that it's Khan on points. No stoppages.
But in all probability I expect Khan to come out fast , be the aggressor. He will take the first 3-4 rounds, after that Alexander will adapt a little, the rounds will be more even, but still mostly going to Khan. 7-9 will be Alexanders best period as he starts to have some success as Khan slows a little and concentration wanes. 10-12 Khan comes back into it.... Khan taking the decision. 

100% this fight will be difficult for Khan in parts, and Khan will not 'look so good the fans demand I fight Mayweather' 

I honestly do not understand what the fuck Team Khan are doing taking this. When Alexander had the belt a year ago it made some sense. But now it's for fucking nothing!!! against a guy who is one of the most awkward and frustrating people in the sport to fight! Why not go for a Guerrero or a Rios, who he can blitz and look amazing. So fucking wierd.

Prepare for an unpleasant evening Amir.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

One guy will slap one guy then the other guy will slap him back. This will continue for 12 boring rounds until one of them wins a close decision for slapping the other guy more.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Devon's last legit KO was against Juan Urango years ago. As much as people say Khan doesn't have a chin, I feel like Alexander simply doesn't have the power to do anything about it.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> One guy will slap one guy then the other guy will slap him back. This will continue for 12 boring rounds until one of them wins a close decision for slapping the other guy more.


This, Fans will boo after almost every round. Whoever wins won't have the momentum are hype for the Floyd fight. Devon close UD or SD.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

khan to look good in a semi decent fight and win via a 116-112/117-111 type score
two top welters, good fight.


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

My prediction of Khan 116-112, on close clear fight was well off, had it 119-109. Gave 8th to Devon, nothing else. 

Even the Khan haters have to agree, this was impressive, beyond anyone's prediction


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> One guy will slap one guy then the other guy will slap him back. This will continue for 12 boring rounds until one of them wins a close decision for slapping the other guy more.


How'd this prediction work out for you? :yep


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Like this Pic


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Stick a fork in Devon he's done at the top level.


----------



## Azadi (Jan 28, 2014)

devons had a decent run beat bailey, urango, matthyse, maidana, kotelnik,


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Oli said:


> Stick a fork in Devon he's done at the top level.


Nah, this was a fight between two B+ level fighters, trying to jump to the A level, he can be back


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

KO-KING said:


> Nah, this was a fight between two B+ level fighters, trying to jump to the A level, he can be back


Two losses in a row. Not sure what's there for him.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Felix said:


> How'd this prediction work out for you? :yep


I didn't watch the fight. From the sounds of it Khan was the champion slapper.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I didn't watch the fight. From the sounds of it Khan was the champion slapper.


Slapper? Nah, he looked good.


----------

